# VPN zum zocken?



## Ixion_DLF (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey liebe community,

hab in der search nicht das passende gefunden.
Ich und ein paar kumpels wollen ein  Netzwerk zum zocken einrichten, übers Internet.

Die Systeme laufen unter Vista 64bit, Vista 32bit und XP 32bit.
Kann man über eine Windowsfuntion so ein VPN erstellen oder sollte man ein tool wie OpenVPN benutzen, oder gibt es eine noch einfachere Möglichkeit?!

hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

gruß

IXn


----------



## Ahab (27. Oktober 2009)

ich hab den vpn client von cisco. wir ham bei uns aufm campus auch wlan+vpn. klappt vorzüglich. schön übersichtlich der client. open vpn soll aber auch sehr empfehlenswert sein. windows bringt sowas meines wissens nach nich mit, man möge mich berichtigen wenn das nicht stimmt


----------



## K3n$! (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, Hamachi ist genau das richtige für euch 


--> LogMeIn Hamachi - Download - CHIP Online


Falls das nichts bringt, gibt es noch tunngle. Dort müsst ihr euch allerdings anmelden, Hamachi läuft aber ähnlich wie Teamspeak, aber ohne das man ein Server benötigt.


--> Tunngle: Next Generation peer-to-peer VPN tool


----------



## dot (27. Oktober 2009)

Fuer den integrierten Windows VPN Client/Server benoetigst du glaube ich ab einer sehr geringen Menge an Clients die Windows Server Version. Ich wuerde es auch erst einmal mit Hamachi probieren. Ihr habt dann ja dann spezielle VPN IP Adressen (5.x.x.x) und koennt euch darueber in den LAN Sektionen der einzelnen Spiele miteinander verbinden. Falls das nicht den gewuenschten Effekt bringen sollte, koennt ihr ja immer noch mit OpenVPN rumfrickeln.


----------



## bingo88 (29. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde dir da auch erstmal Hamachi empfehlen, kann man auf jeden Fall mit zocken!


----------



## Ixion_DLF (29. Oktober 2009)

Danke erstmal für die Posts.
Probierens jetzt mal mit Hamachi. leechen dauert ja ewig, aber es geht uns ja ums zocken. mal schauen wie es sich da bewehren wird.
THx im vorraus.

IXN

P.S.: kann geclosed werden!


----------

